# How to water the yard?



## Shane L (Oct 18, 2013)

Hey tree hugging fish people, does anybody out there have a good setup for using water from water changes to water the yard? I have 450 gallons of tanks in my basement and want to use the water from water changes to make my lawn grow. So far I have a rain barrel that I bought from Home Depot that is on my back porch. I'm draining water from my tanks in the basement to the barrel. I have a hose connected to the rain barrel and can use it to water trees. However it pretty much trickles out and doesn't have nearly enough pressure to work with a sprinkler. What I think I need is some sort of pump that I can connect to my rain barrel that shoots water thru the outlet valve and to a hose at a high enough pressure to work with a sprinkler. Anybody have any ideas or experience with this??
Thanks.
Shane


----------



## kittyk (Sep 20, 2012)

I use a submersible sump pump to remove water from around my home-- I get alot of water !! Been using the same $100 pump for several years, some are couple hundred of dollars, but my cheaper one works just fine. MIne uses I believe 1 1/2 diameter tubing (which you connect together to length you need), I've got least five lengths of tubing and that pumps at full force all the way from front of my house to canal in my back yard. I do have to tie up the float to keep it running (works just like a toilet mechanics) but with your barrel you wouldn't have to do that


----------



## Shane L (Oct 18, 2013)

Hmmm. So if I put a submersible sump pump in the tank during cleaning I could run water at high flow directly from the tank to the yard... I'd lose the ability to water the yard when I choose (at a time other than when I am cleaning the tank) but it eliminates the intermediate step involving the rain barrel. 
Just thinking out loud... It would probably be easier to run a sump pump straight from the aquarium as the rain barrel has only a small opening at the time and it would be more difficult to get it in and out. Your system would be a definite improvement. Thanks.


----------



## Shane L (Oct 18, 2013)

meant "small opening at the top"


----------



## kittyk (Sep 20, 2012)

Shane L said:


> Hmmm. So if I put a submersible sump pump in the tank during cleaning I could run water at high flow directly from the tank to the yard... I'd lose the ability to water the yard when I choose (at a time other than when I am cleaning the tank) but it eliminates the intermediate step involving the rain barrel.
> Just thinking out loud... It would probably be easier to run a sump pump straight from the aquarium as the rain barrel has only a small opening at the time and it would be more difficult to get it in and out. Your system would be a definite improvement. Thanks.


I would think if you put the submersible pump in the tank in would suck the fish into it. We might be talking about two different types of pumps. I was talking about a sump pump that you could put into barrel that collects your tank water and then pump out into yard.. ..those pumps are very powerful


----------



## joescaper1 (Feb 14, 2013)

If you have a 10,000 square foot lawn, and you change 100% of your water weekly, that will amount to 7/100" per week. Than much water would rest on top of the grass and evaporate before it soaks into the soil. Never stop looking for ways to conserve. You are to be commended for using your water wisely and I believe your current method of utilization is the best plan since it puts the water directly into the soil.

Joe


----------



## Shane L (Oct 18, 2013)

KittyK
I hadn't really thought about the risk of putting a submersible sump pump in the tank. I'd like to keep the fish in the tank. They'll look nicer there.


----------



## Shane L (Oct 18, 2013)

Thanks Joe. I live in Georgia and we're just recently coming out of a drought so it's great to not waste the water. I planted some new trees last fall that are requiring some extra love to get through the hot days this spring. Felt good to watch them perk back up with and get the tanks cleaned at the same time.
Shane


----------



## jeffkro (Feb 13, 2014)

Its water and fertilizer all in one, my lucky bamboo loves the stuff.


----------



## Bikeman48088 (Nov 13, 2013)

You could set up a drip irrigation system and use the water from your rain barrel to selectively water plants via emitters. That's the most efficient way to water plants.


----------



## yamadog (Oct 7, 2012)

I have a 135G that I drain about 75% weekly using a mag drive 9.5 hung from a upside down u-shaped pvc pipe. There is a course sponge filter on the inlet of the pump to keep fish out. On the other end of the pvc, I hook up my 100 foot garden hose. It has enough pressure to reach almost anywhere in my yard. I use it to water nitrogen hungry plants and the lawn. Works great. Jason


----------



## Shane L (Oct 18, 2013)

Jeffkro- Yeah there's got to be a lot of nutrients in it for the plants. Come to think of it, I need to work out a deal with the local nursery; they can clean my tanks and in exchange I'll let them keep the water


----------



## Shane L (Oct 18, 2013)

Bikeman- Thanks. I'll have to do some research on drip irrigation systems.


----------



## Shane L (Oct 18, 2013)

Yamadog- Thanks. Sounds like a good system that allows you to keep fish in the tank.


----------

